# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Do you have the feelings about being blind in a dream or can't open your eyes?

## DarkBlade

This is kinda awkward but does anyone have dreams that if your at a place you can't open your eyes but even if you do open them you seem blind? Or can't open them while your dreaming? It happened to me several of times when I was dreaming about School and I couldn't even open my eyes because they were tied shut and everything looked blurry, If anyone has any experience on this or has happened to them before can you post your thoughts?

----------


## Halocuber

It has happen to me serveral times.

----------


## Creativename

Yeah that's happened to me lots of times before. In my dreams it's like the light is too bright or something and if I open my eves i'm blinded. I squint a lot in those dreams. 
I think that usually happens when I'm becomming more aware of my dreaming. Or maybe I just have issues with light. I do wear sunglasses everywhere. 0.o

----------


## Lan

Happens to me quite a lot. But pretty much only when I am lucid. Normal dreams are just fine.

What happens when I am lucid is that once I close my eyes I can't open them again (sometimes even if I blink - but that split second is enough and I can't open them again). If I try to hard I open my real eyes instead and I wake up (sometimes it's false awakening, but rarely).

----------


## lucid4sho

Does anyone else ever only be able to open one eye? I always have that happen, but i usually get my second eye open after a minute.

----------


## Lëzen

I had that feeling in a false awakening... I woke up one morning to send someone a file over Messenger, but he wasn't on yet, so I went back to sleep (leaving the Messenger window open). Then I "woke up" again to discover that he was on and trying to talk to me, but I couldn't read the words on-screen because I couldn't open my eyes all the way; they were stuck in a squint that made it nearly impossible to read anything. It was a disturbing feeling.

----------


## heumy

This has happened to me once. It was about 7 in the morning, on a school day, and I had just slammed my alarm down for 9 minutes of snooze. I soon fell asleep, and in the dream, I was playing floor hockey in the gym at my school, and had just scored a really nice goal. During my celebration, my vision became very blurry and I couldn't see at all. I woke up soon after. It felt similar to the feeling you have when you are peeling or eating raw onions, and your eyes tear up.

----------


## Hakura7

umm my eyes are usually fine, but sometimes i can not move.....(i guess this is kinda realated)

----------


## Myako

It happens to me when I start beginning to realize I can control situations, but not necessarily enter the state of having a lucid dream. I sometimes feel like I have my eyes closed, but I can still "see" things in black and white to some extent. It's also sometimes very dark with a far away light or sometimes it's just very hazy or blurry.

----------


## mr.frump

I'm same as hakura, don't remember about losing my eyesight or something, but on several occasions I could only move only with HUGE effort, it was a very disturbing feeling.

----------


## Shineenigma

When young, as in around 7, I often had dreams where my eyes were stuck shut. As a result of repeated exposure to this problem, my dream self eventually gained the ability to navigate with closed eyes. It is like a weird combination of knowing the where everything that would be in my vision is, seeing nothing but blackness, yet still seeing from a 3rd person perspective a dark, faded view of my location and also of just going wherever, with the landscape correcting itself to match my movements. It is a dream after all.

I realise that this is a very poor discription of what it is like, but it is really strange and hard to translate into waking experience.

I've needed this ability a number of times. I remember once being attacked by 2 monsters in a fairly small space, while my eyes were stuck shut. I had to use flight as well, just to escape.

I was a natural dream flier too. I attribute these experiences with my inexhaustable imagination to my awesome dream control.

----------


## Shineenigma

When young, as in around 7, I often had dreams where my eyes were stuck shut. As a result of repeated exposure to this problem, my dream self eventually gained the ability to navigate with closed eyes. It is like a weird combination of knowing the where everything that would be in my vision is, seeing nothing but blackness, yet still seeing from a 3rd person perspective a dark, faded view of my location and also of just going wherever, with the landscape correcting itself to match my movements. It is a dream after all.

I realise that this is a very poor discription of what it is like, but it is really strange and hard to translate into waking experience.

I've needed this ability a number of times. I remember once being attacked by 2 monsters in a fairly small space, while my eyes were stuck shut. I had to use flight as well, just to escape.

I was a natural dream flier too. I attribute these experiences with my inexhaustable imagination to my awesome dream control.

----------


## JayArrDii

Happened to me last night. I think I was trying to run away from something, but I kept getting that feeling where your body tries to force your eyes shut so you'll sleep.

----------


## DrEaMeR23

This has happened to me a lot.  I can open my eyes, but it's really hard to keep them open.  Kinda like when you're just waking up except it stays the whole dream.  When I wake up, I realize my face is practically buried in my pillow (lol) so maybe I couldn't open them in my dream cause it was hard to open them in real life.  I thought that was kind of interesting when I woke up.

----------


## Keitorin

I had something like that happen the night before last in a lucid. Like lucid4sho, it was only one eye (my right one) and it was like, swollen shut, much worse than if my eyes were itching because of allergies and I rubbed them to death, but still similiar. Once I tried to open it and couldn't, I ignored it in favor of the task I was doing (writing on a piece of paper before I woke up).

I wonder if it'll happen again?

----------


## Serith

My vision often fades away in lucid dreams, or one of my eyes is shut, or a hood or something is blocking my peripheral vision.  Fortunately, my vision usually fades back again before I wake up.  I don't remember it ever happening in a non-lucid dream.

----------


## spockman

You know what might help... Realizing that you aren't seeing out of your eyes at all. Dream perception is not like physical perception. You should be able to reach up, remove your dream self's eyes, burn them, and still see jsut fine. Your eyes have nothing to do with seeing in a dream. Just think of that and you should be fne.

----------


## MadHatter17

I find when this happens in lucid dreams, I wake up once I open my eyes. Or maybe its a false awakening who knows.

----------


## Lan

> I find when this happens in lucid dreams, I wake up once I open my eyes. Or maybe its a false awakening who knows.



Exactly this.

----------


## Thexie

I've had that happen. Sometimes when I think "I'm dreaming!" I can't see, and I wake up a few minutes later. I've noticed that when I'm about to wake up, for real, I can't move, see, or talk. I'm usually laying down.It's like I fall asleep in my dream, then wake up in real life.

----------


## legonut4

ya that happened to me i couldnt open my right eye and if i closed my eyes it was incredibly hard to open them again its weird :tongue2:

----------


## maverikdemon

Well mine had me with really dry eyes, couldnt open them to see shit

----------


## speedbasssux

This happens to me periodically. Except, when it happens I usually cannot look up past a certain point. I'm stuck staring at the floor. DCs have no problem doing whatever they want but I'm restricted to just looking at their feet. 

I think that if this happens while you're lucid, you should take moment to reason with yourself that it's just a dream and you can do whatever you want. The law of expectation is pretty powerful once you fully believe in it.

----------


## centurylate

I can totally relate to this esp the part about school. I have experienced this so many times.

It usually goes like this for me. It's summer afternoon and I am in my school parking trying to find my bicycle. It's too hot and bright and I am trying to find it but I'm unable to find it. Because of too brightness slowly I start having hard time keeping my eyes open. I am worried my bicycle is stolen and I just to find it quickly and get back home but I just cannot see anything. I am unable to open my eyes at all after just after minutes being there.

This has happened to me several times.

I also see many dreams related to school in general too. I used to hate that place and I dropped out of college to self taught myself. I am not dumb or something. It's just the stupid kids and old system and everything there.

In my dream, most of the time I am studying there and I am in my class. Everyone think I dropped out but I am secretly studying there.

----------


## spellbee2

This thread is almost 9 years old, and none of the original posters are on the forum anymore. Please don't resurrect old threads - this is called necroposting and is against forum rules. If you wish to discuss this topic, please start a new thread.

 :lock:

----------

